# Jealousy!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, I know every dog communicator would smack me on the head with a rolled up newspaper. Dogs don't experience human emotions, etc. Well it is okay cause anyone who has met Belle, would say Belle doesn't think she is a dog so they don't apply to her. Belle really gets jealous of Dasher. Not upset with Dasher but if Dora tries to play with him, she will bark and run around Dasher, She will grab one of his favorite toys, and if that doesn't work, she will start humping him. If she gets too close to Dora and does any of this behavior, Dora puts her in her place and pins her down. For the most part Dash ignores her if he is having fun. He will pick Dora to play with when Dora is willing. Othertimes, he will play with Belle. I just don't know if I should not allow Belle to do this or let them work it out.

Anyone have a little green eyed monster and how do you handle it?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Belle once again you crack me up. Hmmm I may have to get a third just to see what happens. 

Actually now that you mention it sometimes when I get on the floor to play with the boys Riley will hump Monte while I am playing with him, do you think he is jealous?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Your really going to like my advice Amanda. When I only had two, Reece and Preston were best buds. Then I added Nigel to the group. Nigel is a attention hog(if he can get away with it). Reece always takes awhile before he will ever have anything to do with the newbie. So Nigel went to Preston, who took him under his paw(so to speak). That left Reece out. Reece did finally come around, but still like Preston better than Nigel, as Nigel has a pushing personality. Then along came Simon. Everything changed. Nigel took Simon under his paw, and let gave Preston and Reece time together again. Now Reece is playing with everyone more and they all seem happier with a even number.

So my solution is ANOTHER HAVANSE.:biggrin1:

Nigel is my pushing one or tries to be with the others. Nigel and Preston have had about 3 fights that I stopped. But Nigel was pushing and pushing Preston and Nigel did need to be set straight. Preston is very laid back. I would just keep a close eye and let Dora take care of it and if it doesn't stop, then you can intervene. Their fights were over about a three month period and then it stopped. I figured Nigel got the message. Nigel and Preston are great friends. He just had to learn that Preston wasn't going to take his crap and that he wasn't big man on campus. lol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout is WAY jealous of Lincoln or anyone else that competes for attention.

If Lincoln is next to us, he will climb onto our laps. 
If Lincoln is on our lap, he will sit on our chests. He HAS to be CLOSER. 

If Lincoln is walking towards me for affection, he will "herd" him away, nipping at his legs, and trying to knock into him to deter him. 

He reminds me of that Avis slogan: "We try harder." It works.

He is the most love-hungry dog I've ever seen. I have to admit, I love the attention. But we do try to defend Lincoln and not let Scout get away with his antics, but sometimes, he's just so darned persistent and cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i totally believe they experience jealousy...(of course Jasper is like Belle and doesn't think he is a dog either) I will leave the advice to others with three...but I sure like Paige's advice.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I have always had the dogs compete for Mommy time and I am used to that and I actually use it to get them to come to me sometimes  Just do a recall and Dora comes but Belle doesnt! However, she gets really jeaous of Dash playing with Dora. She can't control herself.... I think I am going to have to try and get it on video. It is somewhat funny. I just don't know if I should let it go but I think Paige has the best solution!!! Heck, I even have a little boy in mind!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL @ Paige. Good answer! 

Goldie is SO Very jealous. She pouts and can not stand it if Stogie gets attention. In fact, when he was gone this last weekend to a show, I think she ENJOYED it. 

If ANY dog gives me kisses or comes up to me, Stogie goes nuts. He loves me and must always shower me with his love, haha. Goldie just glares and pouts. Then pees in the bed when she is really pissed. 

I say dogs can give dirty looks too.. Goldie mastered it!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> Scout is WAY jealous of Lincoln or anyone else that competes for attention.
> 
> If Lincoln is next to us, he will climb onto our laps.
> If Lincoln is on our lap, he will sit on our chests. He HAS to be CLOSER.
> ...


Nigel tries this too, it works with Reece, he a daddy's boy, so he would rather sit with dad. . But Preston and Simon will go right back at him and push him out of the way.

I wish everyone loved me like my boys.:biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Just like potato chips. Can't have just 1, 2, or 3! Go Amanda Go! 

Rocky is my attention mongrel. Anyone giving Rudy attention, and he's right there trying to push his way in. We're hava-sitting a 3 year old, Clancy, and he does the same thing when Rudy and Clancy are playing. It's suppose to be all about him.

No real advice for you, sorry. I just let them play it out. Luckily for me, it's only temporary.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paige said:


> So my solution is ANOTHER HAVANSE.:biggrin1:


Paige, you rascal!!! eace:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> Scout is WAY jealous of Lincoln or anyone else that competes for attention.
> 
> If Lincoln is next to us, he will climb onto our laps.
> If Lincoln is on our lap, he will sit on our chests. He HAS to be CLOSER.
> ...


Hmmm, Jane, are you sure I didn't write this about Vinny and then you got it and substituted your names??? LMAO You exactly described what we go through here. 
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy, yes they do experience jealousy. MeMe has learned how to be the BITCH QUEEN since Romeo came home. When she wants mommy, ain't nobody gettin close, no siree.

And Romeo? He doesn't care, he just finds a way right into where he wants to be, including one the girls' bath just a few minutes ago. He couldn't stand that one of them was having fun without him, so in he jumped. He wanted to play too. Maya's comment, "Mom, this is better than cable!" ound: Out of the mouth of babes. What a classic line.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's the jealous one. If I am playing with Shelby, he will bark at us, try to pull her away from me, and the last resort is to hump her. But, if my granddoggies are over for a visit and Jaxson is playing with Shelby, Kodi will act like her protector and get between them.


----------

